
Is AWS? - evzq
http://isthisaws.world/
======
mevile
It's incorrect for things I've checked that I know are on aws but are behind a
CDN like fastly or cloudflare. :\

------
Arcsech
This is interesting, but gives false negatives on sites behind Cloudflare
because it's based on IP ranges.

